# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Mkey v5.0.5 Build: 14.NOV.2011

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Mkey v5.0.5 Build: 14.NOV.2011*  *Huawei modems [Direct Unlock, R/W  NVM]*  - Huawei E1732 Customized  Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea - Huawei  E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India  Idea - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware  11.609.20.02.356 India Idea - Huawei E1550  Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India  Idea - Huawei E171 Customized Firmware  11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline  *ZTE Modems [Direct Unlock, R/W NVM]*  - ZTE MF112D - World  First! - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware  BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam  - ZTE MF110  Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam  - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02  Philipines SmartBro  - ZTE MF631 Customized  Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline - World  First!
- ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia  Beeline - World First!  *ZTE Routers [Direct Unlock, R/W  NVM]*  - ZTE AC30 - ZTE MF10 - ZTE  MF23 - ZTE MF30  *CDMA MODEMS [Direct SPC Unlock, R/W  NVM]*  - Novatel - MiFi 2200 BootMode  Unlocking for All versions! World  First!    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

